# Mouse over 150' away from computer



## sarahsliefie (May 3, 2012)

We have a brand new large projector system with 6 projectors. We use it almost every day and control it from the control booth. It is amazing and beautiful, but we forgot that every now and then we have someone wants to run a PowerPoint from the stage. I can plug in a laptop up there and they can control it, but the powers that be do not want to see a computer up there.

So how do I have a controller on the stage and signal the computer in the booth to advance the slide. I do not want to run another cat6 and do USB over cat6. I have several audio cables, an S-Video, and a VGA that run from the stage to the booth.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Footer (May 3, 2012)

Buy one of these: Cue Lights, Speaker Timers, Laser Pointers and projector accessories

They are extremely high quality units. Its what the Governor's office uses for all of their powerpoint remotes.


----------



## cpf (May 3, 2012)

I've used a nice Kensington? model over that range with no problems, I think it was $50 or $60. You definitely get what you pay for, though.


----------



## Grog12 (May 3, 2012)

If you can connect them both to the same network you can use "Connect to a Network Projector" to control it from the booth. Fine for Powerpoint ect, but crap for video.


----------



## len (May 3, 2012)

Get a tablet and a wireless network?


----------



## sarahsliefie (May 3, 2012)

Footer said:


> Buy one of these: Cue Lights, Speaker Timers, Laser Pointers and projector accessories



Thanks that is exactly what we need!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 3, 2012)

I will second the D'san option. They are solid units and give you flexibility. Get two of the receivers and you will have diversity in your signal giving you less chance of missing the cue signal. If we did more presentations, I would go with that. Otherwise, I have used a presentation remote like this, but you want them to have a much greater range than you think due to interferrence in the room. I have also found that if you use a short USB extender to get the antennae slightly away from the computer, you will have better luck.

EDIT: I just remembered another system I used to frequently use. It was the Master Cue system by Interspace Industries. The only issue that I ever had with this system was that even when audibly muted, there was still a slight "clunk" that happened whenever the system was activated. This is fine as long as you aren't set right next to your audience (I used to do a lot of corporate presentations).


----------

